# Topics > Related topics > Programming languages >  RoboMind, educational programming environment to program a simulated robot, Arvid Halma, Research Kitchen, Delft, Netherlands

## Airicist

Website - robomindacademy.com
robomind.net

facebook.com/RoboMind

twitter.com/RoboMindTM

RoboMind on Wikipedia

----------

